# Really silly question: How many times can I use a heat transfer sheet?



## The beginner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi guys...!I'm new,I've got three very easy questions:
I thought about doing the same design into different sized t-shirts,now...Is a transfer image valid for only one shirt (so one transfer/one print) or can i use the same transfer for more printings?And what kind of paper do i need to print on cotton using a heat-press?And,do I use the normal ink printer to print my designs or i need to buy a new one?i've got an hp f4580.
Thanks very much!Sorry for the questions but I'm just a beginner!
Alex.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Really silly question: How many times can I use a transfer sheet?*

A transfer is only good for 1 pressing.

All papers will print on cotton. What's best will depend on a number of factors; design, shirt color, etc.

Your HP inkjet or laser?


----------



## The beginner (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Really silly question: How many times can I use a transfer sheet?*

Is a inkjet...no laser for sure...


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Really silly question: How many times can I use a transfer sheet?*



The beginner said:


> Hi guys...!I'm new,I've got three very easy questions:
> I thought about doing the same design into different sized t-shirts,now...Is a transfer image valid for only one shirt (so one transfer/one print) or can i use the same transfer for more printings?And what kind of paper do i need to print on cotton using a heat-press?And,do I use the normal ink printer to print my designs or i need to buy a new one?i've got an hp f4580.
> Thanks very much!Sorry for the questions but I'm just a beginner!
> Alex.


Don't EVER preface a question with, "really silly question" or any equivalent variation...you will be hunted down...and eliminated.

One transfer, one print.

You can utilize space by ganging more than one image on a sheet if you can.

Your regular ink will probably work. There are tons of papers for tons of different applications. Get samples if you can. Follow the directions. Test wash before doing an actual job.

HP makes inkjet transfer papers for lights and for darks. It's readily available at most retail/office supplies. It's pricey by comparison to what you can find elsewhere but try it to start

And ALL papers will not work on cotton.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: Really silly question: How many times can I use a transfer sheet?*

I'd print with your ink on transfer,apply. And do a wash test. I use Jet Pro Soft Stretch transfer paper, Epson C88+ printer and 100% cotton preshrunk. The ink in the printer is pigment based ink, for color fastness in the wash. Mike


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Really silly question: How many times can I use a transfer sheet?*

Check to make sure you HP uses pigment ink not dye based ink. My hp uses dye ink and the colors ran with the first wash. Some here have had success with dye based ink and transfers but to me it is less reliable than pigment ink, and with my hp it faded and ran rather quickly.

And as mentioned before, test to see what works for your setup.


----------

